# 2010 sahara western or fisher ht



## bull dozer (Nov 8, 2009)

anyone put one of these on a jeep, fisher looks a little stronger to me western only comes with a 5/16" cutting edge but they are both within a few pounds of each other.


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

What type of jeep


----------



## bull dozer (Nov 8, 2009)

its a 2 door wrangler sahara auto v6


----------

